# Changement de carte mère et nouveau numéro de série.



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2010)

Mon MacBook Pro revient de réparation suite à un problème de surchauffe et de non lecture de DVD. (c'est un Santa Rosa avec la 8600m GT) Il est sous garantie fnac confort 3ans.

Il est revenu au bout de une semaine et demi, avec pour information qu'ils avaient changé la carte mère et le super drive. Je teste la machine avec le livreur et m'apperçois qu'il ne marche toujours pas en ce qui concerne la lecture des DVDs! :mouais: Alors qu'ils ont sois disant changé le lecteur.  Je dis au livreur de remballé le tout. Et je rappelle la Fnac. 

Là on me fait miroiter un potentiel changement d'ordi et une semaine plus tard on me renvoie mon ordi. (avec quand même une lettre me disant que si j'avais une réparation dans les 6 mois on me le changeait!) Je précise que j'en suis à 4 allez et retour au SAV pour cette ordi! Enfin là, rien à re-dire le lecteur marche. 

Et puis je fais le tour de ma machine ces jours si, et m'aperçois qu'on a Re-serialiser ma carte mère. (quand on change une carte mère, on perd le numéro de série dans les informations matérielle normalement) Étonné, vu que ça n'avait pas été fait à mon premier changement de carte mère... *Je vérifie le numéro de série et là je m'apperçois que ce n'est pas le même que j'ai au dos de ma machine!*   Alors ma question est: *est ce qu'on ma mis une vielle carte mère d'un autre ordi (j'ai vérifié sur le site d'apple, le numéro de série est bien connu et n'est plus sous garantie!)*  ou est ce qu'ils se sont trompé en re-serialisant ma carte mère?  

Ce qui expliquerait que mon premier superdrive ne marchait pas... si on m'avait mis une pièce d'un autre ordi...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h08 ----------

Autre question: je fais quoi, je rappelle la Fnac?


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

C'est difficile à dire. Est-ce que le centre agréé a placé une ancienne CM sans de nouveau la resérialiser, c'est possible, en fait je ne sais pas. Idéalement, il faudrait poser la question au technicien. Le fait de passer par la Fnac ne facilite pas les choses.


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2010)

Je viens d'avoir la Fnac, il me rappelle demain. La dame a eu du mal à tout comprendre... mais j'ai réussi à tout lui expliquer... elle était très étonné. Elle a dit que le technicien avait pu se tromper et me mettre une ancienne carte mère. Elle va voir ça demain avec celui-ci et me rappelle. Je sens que je vais gueuler pour l'avoir ce changement d'ordi!


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est sous garantie fnac confort 3ans.


Le pack "confort", donc, il n'est pas si "confort" que ça. 

C'est une des raisons qui font que je n'ai pas voulu prendre cette extension de la Fnac, mais plutôt un Applecare. En cas de problème, j'amène directement mon MBP au centre agréé de mon choix (qui ne fait que des réparations), et je sais pour l'avoir vécu que je peux directement m'entretenir avec le technicien en charge de ma machine (ou à un de ses collègues), si besoin est.

Maintenant, si tu peux avoir un ordi neuf en échange. Mais j'ai peur que la Fnac fasse trainer les choses.


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Le pack "confort", donc, il n'est pas si "confort" que ça.
> 
> C'est une des raisons qui font que je n'ai pas voulu prendre cette extension de la Fnac, mais plutôt un Applecare. En cas de problème, j'amène directement mon MBP au centre agréé de mon choix (qui ne fait que des réparations), et je sais pour l'avoir vécu que je peux directement m'entretenir avec le technicien en charge de ma machine (ou à un de ses collègues), si besoin est.
> 
> Maintenant, si tu peux avoir un ordi neuf en échange. Mais j'ai peur que la Fnac fasse trainer les choses.



La dame m'a certifié que vu la grosseur de mon dossier... si je rencontrait un problème avec cette machine ils auraient pas beaucoup d'alternative que de me changer de bécane... Enfin c'est ce qu'on m'a dit aussi la dernière fois et pour finir on me l'a renvoyé. 

Mais là me mettre une pièce d'un autre ordi, si c'est vraiment le cas...?! Je vais gueuler!J'attends l'avis de Macinside ou de Huexley


----------



## divoli (26 Janvier 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> si je rencontrait un problème avec cette machine ils auraient pas beaucoup d'alternative que de me changer de bécane.


Fous-y un coup.  

Ton pack confort se termine 3 ans après la date d'achat de la machine, c'est à dire dans quelques mois, c'est bien ça ?


----------



## xao85 (26 Janvier 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Fous-y un coup.
> 
> Ton pack confort se termine 3 ans après la date d'achat de la machine, c'est à dire dans quelques mois, c'est bien ça ?



Il se termine en Septembre pour ma part. Enfin vu qu'à chaque réparation, j'ai 1 mois de garantie en plus. Je vais finir par avoir, un an en plus!  :rateau:


----------



## franky rabbit (27 Janvier 2010)

Il y a un an on m'a changé la carte mère du iMac pour cause de carte graphique grillée. La machine avait trois ans et demi et Apple a pris en charge la réparation effectuée en centre agréé (860 &#8364; !!! Gloups). Comme quoi, Apple peut prendre en charge avec ou sans Applecare, selon le défaut bien sûr...


----------



## xao85 (28 Janvier 2010)

A priori, il récupère l'ordi chez moi Lundi... Il semble qu'il y ait pu avoir un souci m'a-t-on dit...  J'en rigole!  

Je pousse pour changer d'ordi mais c'est pas c'est pas encore gagné!  :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (6 Février 2010)

La fnac est enfin passé à l'offre commercial.  Je bénéficie du prix de ma machine moins 29% :mouais:  Due à a décote sois disant. Enfin, je vais au moins pouvoir changer d'ordi. Ce qui n'est pas un mal. Mais sur les 1900&#8364; il ne me reste plus 1350&#8364;. J'espère que les nouveaux macbook pro sortent mardi, comme ça la fnac va baisser le rpix des anciens et je m'y retrouverai! 

Enfin, il y a eu donc bien montage d'une vieille carte mère sur mon ordi!


----------



## franky rabbit (6 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Enfin, il y a eu donc bien montage d'une vieille carte mère sur mon ordi!



Ben voyons ! Si on nous répare les machines avec des pièces de récup où va-t-on ?

Quand il s'agit d'un mac "refurb" on n'est pas pris au dépourvu tandis que là quand on fait réparer une machine qu'on récupère... J'espère que les centres agréés ne procèdent pas de la même façon en recyclant un maximum de pièces !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Février 2010)

J'ai acheté un MBP, et j'ai suivi les conseils du vendeur j'ai pris une extension de garantie de la FNAC, le fameux pack confort...

mon MBP a fait l'objet de 5 passages au SAV (J'ai près de 3 mois d'immobilisation)
- deux changements d'écran, un changement de carte mère, le superdrive et le rétroéclairage du clavier.

La dernière fois, ils me rendent le MBP pas réparé, cela ne serait pas si grave, mais surtout ils m'ont pourri ma batterie et restitué une machine mal remontée... (avec un espace de 2mm sur la façade)


Pour la batterie, evidemment refus de prise en charge par le SAV de la FNAC, et ils me proposent un devis de changement de batterie à 240  (la batterie est amovible et coût 140 ), je vous laisse juge.

Ce qui est drôle, c'est que lorsque j'ai ramené mon MBP, mon interlocuteur qui était sympa, a été voir son boss, le responsable du SAV de la FNAC Forum des Halles, ce dernier c'est M. je sais tout, il m'explique que si mon Mac est mal remonté c'est normal....

Je suis resté zen, de toute manière c'est le genre de type qui croit tout savoir et avec lequel on ne peut pas discuter.

Il y a de tout au SAV de la FNAC, ce qui est moins drôle c'est le manque de professionnalisme des techniciens de leur atelier.... et la politique commerciale de la FNAC, alors maintenant je n'achète plus rien chez eux... mon dernier gros achat (un Nikon D90 et un MacBook Air) je les ai fait ailleurs.

Surtout ne pas payer l'extension de garantie de la FNAC, qui offre un service déplorable... Les vendeurs tenteront de vous la vendre..


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2010)

franky rabbit a dit:


> Ben voyons ! Si on nous répare les machines avec des pièces de récup où va-t-on ?
> 
> Quand il s'agit d'un mac "refurb" on n'est pas pris au dépourvu tandis que là quand on fait réparer une machine qu'on récupère... J'espère que les centres agréés ne procèdent pas de la même façon en recyclant un maximum de pièces !


et bien si !
 figure toi que c'est TRES courant ( chez Apple et autres)

concernant Apple il y a eu divers entrées dans des blogs  très orientés Apple
je me souviens d'un blog avec un titre (en anglais)  du genre 
" vous croyez vos pieces neuves?"

exemple sur l'excellent site tuaw
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/11/01/think-those-warranty-parts-are-new-think-again/


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

Perso, en belgique, moi j'ai envoyé 5x mon MacBook Pro unibody, après la 6ème, j'ai téléphoné au SAV Apple, on m'a remplacé ma machine par une neuve (Emballée, dans sa boîte avec le film collant) et un p'ti upgrade du DD au passage. Je suis passé d'un MBPro ExpressCard à un MBPro SD ...
Et j'ai pas de FNAC Confort chose truc ... :/


----------



## xao85 (7 Février 2010)

Je trouve celà scandaleux, quand j'emmène ma voiture chez la garagiste, si il me met une ancienne pièce, il risque sa place. Et là sous prétexte que c'est un ordinateur on s'autoriserait n'importe quoi! 

En tout cas pour ma futur machine: apple care pour la faire réparer près de chez moi auprès d'un APR en qui j'aurai plus confiance.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Février 2010)

xao85 a dit:


> Je trouve celà scandaleux, quand j'emmène ma voiture chez la garagiste, si il me met une ancienne pièce, il risque sa place. Et là sous prétexte que c'est un ordinateur on s'autoriserait n'importe quoi!


sauf que il est rarement écrit , nulle part , chez un réparateur,  garagiste ou autre, que la piece détachée sera NEUVE.


> En tout cas pour ma futur machine: apple care pour la faire réparer près de chez moi auprès d'un APR en qui j'aurai plus confiance.


sauf que ce sont les APR qui mettent la piece  (refurb ou pas)
et c'est avant tout une affaire de gestion de stock
s'ils ont une neuve ils mettent une neuve, sinon ce sera une piece refurb


----------



## xao85 (7 Février 2010)

Ca n'empêche que c'est scandaleux.  Et ca ne m'étonnes pas que certaines personne enchaîne les réparations si cette pratique est courante!


----------



## Cyrillo77 (9 Juillet 2011)

bjr

lorsque la carte logique est changée, est ce que le numéro de série de la machine change (macbook pro) ???
merci de me donner cette info.


----------



## franky rabbit (9 Juillet 2011)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> bjr
> 
> lorsque la carte logique est changée, est ce que le numéro de série de la machine change (macbook pro) ???
> merci de me donner cette info.



Bonsoir,
Oui. C'est valable aussi pour l'adresse mac.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h42 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> et bien si !
> figure toi que c'est TRES courant ( chez Apple et autres)
> 
> concernant Apple il y a eu divers entrées dans des blogs  très orientés Apple
> ...



C'est donc pour cela que mon premier iMac (un G5 20' ALS) a rendu l'âme définitivement au bout de 5 ans ? Après un changement d'alim au bout d'un an et demi, une carte mère au bout de 3 ans, et 2 superdrives... Bon, j'oublie de dire que dans mon cas l'iMac tourne quasiment toute la journée... Mais est-ce là la seule explication ? Je me dis aussi que la plupart des pièces viennent d'Asie... Enfin ! Je viens de me lancer pour un macbook air 13' reconditionné. Pour l'instant il n'y a rien à dire si ce n'est que ça décoiffe ! J'attend que sa conception limite les pannes liées à la surchauffe (pas de HD, bonne évacuation de la chaleur etc) et donc le recours régulier aux APR.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (9 Juillet 2011)

mon macbook avait un problème on m'a changé la carte logique soit disant et le problème est revenu... j'ai le même numéro de série d'origine, êtes vous sur à 100% que ce numéro change quand cette carte est changée ?????


----------



## franky rabbit (9 Juillet 2011)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> mon macbook avait un problème on m'a changé la carte logique soit disant et le problème est revenu... j'ai le même numéro de série d'origine, êtes vous sur à 100% que ce numéro change quand cette carte est changée ?????



Quand cette solution avait été retenue par le centre de réparation agréé, le numéro a bien changé sur feu mon iMac G5. La réparation était intervenue à 3 ans et demi. Or garantie donc  (quand bien même j'aurais pris l'Apple Care). T'a-t-on bien changé la carte mère ? Comment cela figure-t-il sur ta facture ? Ton macbook était sous garantie 1 an ou avec Apple Care ?


----------



## Nyrvan (10 Juillet 2011)

Oui dès que la carte mère d'un Mac est changée, le n° de série n'apparaît plus dans "à propos de ce mac".


----------



## Cyrillo77 (10 Juillet 2011)

on m'a changé ma carte mère sur mon macbook et j'ai toujours le même numéro de série.....
en fait la réparation prenait un peu trop de temps pas comme c'était indiqué sur le papier et j'ai un peu gueulé car la machine était neuve et quand je suis passé chez eux ils avaient la pièce en stock et après il ne l'avait plus.... est ce qu'on m'a rendu ma machine avec la même carte logique hs ... nan apple ferait pas ça, j'ai quand même le papier comme quoi elle a été changée......
mais j'ai toujours le numéro de série d'origine et mon problème qui est toujours là.
peut être que ça a changé avec les nouvelles machines, car j'ai pas un G5 qui date un peu...


----------



## franky rabbit (10 Juillet 2011)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Oui dès que la carte mère d'un Mac est changée, le n° de série n'apparaît plus dans "à propos de ce mac".



Je me souviens très bien qu'au retour de réparation, le iMac G5 avait un étiquette spécifiant le nouveau numéro de série collé par dessus l'ancien (sous le pied servant de support). Par contre je ne me rappelle pas que ce nouveau numéro ne figure pas dans "à propos de ce mac" sous 10.4.11...


----------



## Cyrillo77 (10 Juillet 2011)

je te parle pas d'une étiquette, mais quand tu cliques sur pomme, à propos de ce mac....
mon numéro de série est inchangé.


----------



## r e m y (10 Juillet 2011)

Peut-être que maintenant Apple redonne le même numéro de série à la nouvelle carte-mère, pour éviter les problèmes de non reconnaissance du Mac par iTunesStore, et autres appStore, voire localiser mon Mac, etc... mais aussi avec les softs qui utilisent ce numéro de série pour vérifier le nombre d'installations (Microsoft Office par exemple)

Il faudrait qu'un technicien de centre agréé Apple (il y en a quelques-uns sur ces forums) nous disent ce qu'il en est


----------



## Nyrvan (10 Juillet 2011)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> je te parle pas d'une étiquette, mais quand tu cliques sur pomme, à propos de ce mac....
> mon numéro de série est inchangé.



Sur mon MBP 2008, Apple m'a changé trois fois la carte mère pour divers soucis. Dès le premier changement, je n'avais plus aucun numéro dans "A propos de ce Mac". De cela, j'en suis certain. 

Par contre, il est possible qu'Apple puisse maintenant attribuer un n° de série sur les cartes qu'ils changent, cela je n'en sais rien. Mais honnêtement, je vois mal Apple te dire qu'ils ont changé la carte mère et ne pas l'avoir fait. Commercialement, ce genre de pratique, c'est limite le suicide et on sait combien Apple aime le commerce


----------



## Cyrillo77 (10 Juillet 2011)

nan moi aussi je vois mal Apple faire ça surtout qu'il suffit de démonter le capot sur les nouveaux de 2011 et on voit tout l'intérieur très facilement... sauf qu'il n'y a pas moyen de vérifier, car il n'y a pas de numéro de série sur cette carte, enfin j'ai rien trouvé de tout ça, dommage....


----------

